# Korean Styles List



## Hu Ren Qianzai Long

Check out this list of Korean martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible.   

Hap Ki Do
Hup Kwon Do
Hwa Rang Do
Kuk Sul Do
Kum Do
Kuk Sool Won
Kwon Pup
Ma Sool 
Moo Do
Tae Kwon Do
Tae Kyan
Tae Soo Do
Tang Soo Do
Tukong Moosul
Yudo
Han Pul
Kong Soo Do
Han Mu Do
Kung Sul
Soo Bahk Do
Hoshinsul
Haidong Gumdul
Ship Pal Ki
Yu Sool
Moo Duk Kwan
Kun Gek Do
Choson Do
Zen Kwon Do


----------



## white dragon

You may want to have a look at:

http://www.tkdmaine.com/links/koreanma.html

which has a list and a nice bit about each art. Hope this helps!


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> 
> *http://www.tkdmaine.com/links/koreanma.html
> *



Lots of good links there; many of them go to this page (see the link for _Videos and Related Articles_).


----------



## Miekka mestari

Han Moo Do, Tolkido, Hoi Jeon Moo Sool

more info:
http://www.hanmoodonet.com (only in finnish, sorry)
http://www.tolkido.com/


----------



## Chris from CT

"Kuhapdo" is another you could add.

Here are a few websites...
http://users.rcn.com/dn0rman/millersmudo/millers.html

http://jungkikwan.com/english/kuhap.htm

http://www.kuhapdo.com

Take care.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Miekka mestari _
> 
> *Han Moo Do, Tolkido, Hoi Jeon Moo Sool
> *



Can you say more about these arts?


----------



## Miekka mestari

...well I dont have any experience of those art. At this moment Han Moo Do is practised only in Finland, it's new art and founder lives in Finland.

Link to Hoi Jeon Moo Sool site:
http://www.hjms.com

There's some information of tolkido in Finnish Tolkido-federation
site: http://www.tolkido.com/


----------



## MartialArtist

Choi Kwan Do - New revision from tae kwon do.  The founder thought TKD was getting too commercialized for sport.  He was a military TKD practitioner but he didn't want to be associated with TKD in the sense that one version (sport) is being too commercialized.  To avoid confusion, he basically took military TKD, added some more submission moves from hapkido and jujitsu and called it Choi Kwan Do.


----------



## Chris from CT

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> 
> *Choi Kwan Do - New revision from tae kwon do.  The founder thought TKD was getting too commercialized for sport. *



Who is the founder of it?

Take care


----------



## fissure

I'm going to go out on a limb, and guess some guy named Choi


----------



## Chris from CT

> _Originally posted by fissure _
> *I'm going to go out on a limb, and guess some guy named Choi *



:rofl:

That was good, but I'm honestly curious in learning who it is.

Take care :asian:


----------



## Angus

Jungyae Moosul - "Local" martial art created 15 years ago by the son of a Supreme Grandmaster of Tae Kwon Do. Meant to be a more complete martial art aimed to be less sport oriented and more spiritual like TKD originally was. It's basically TKD with much more philosophy and adds weapons and grappling/groundfighting. I think it's outstanding. I plan on studying it in the future.


----------



## MartialArtist

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> 
> *
> 
> Who is the founder of it?
> 
> Take care  *


Last name was Choi


----------



## MartialArtist

Choi kwan do is basically an easier version of military TKD.  Again, military TKD doesn't have anything to do with the military, just a name for the full-contact, all out version.

http://www.concentric.net/~sertic/gmc.html


----------



## MartialArtist

Oops, the art is Choi Kwang Do


----------



## MartialArtist

Also, ssirum is really big in Korea and competitions are held at cultural gatherings.


----------



## KennethKu

http://www.choikwangdo.com/default.asp


----------



## white dragon

oh so that's what it is!!! They have a class at my local gym where I train in TKD! I saw the poster the other day and thought it would be worth trying out, hmmm, could be worth a shot...


----------



## Chris from CT

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *http://www.concentric.net/~sertic/gmc.html *



Thanks for posting that.

Take care


----------



## jkn75

Where would you classify Chuck Norris's art Chun Kuk Do? 

Here's the website:
http://www.ufaf.org/about_chunkukdo.htm


----------



## arnisador

I'd say Korean, though it obviously also has the feel of an eclectic American system.


----------



## KennethKu

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> 
> *Choi kwan do is basically an easier version of military TKD.  Again, military TKD doesn't have anything to do with the military, just a name for the full-contact, all out version.
> 
> http://www.concentric.net/~sertic/gmc.html *




I came across some bad news about Choi Kwan Do.

http://ksdi.net/about.html



"...Choi Kwang Do has a policy that no one fails the colored and black belt tests. With declining memberships after 95% of their original instructors have left, they have added more belts between white to black belts, 18 belts in fact which means more test fees. Furthermore, they have added more tests with fees in-between black belts, go figure! At CKD testings, Choi preaches about martial arts tenets, Courtesy, Integrity, Perseverance, Self Control and Indomitable and yet does not adhere to them!..."


----------



## MartialArtist

That are just issues with commercialization vs. what he intended it to be and with issues of people not putting enough effort into their training so therefore, to survive, must have changed a couple of things.

With McDojang TKD, nobody fails.  In the real thing, about 90% fail their first few tests, and 95% fail their black belt tests on their first try.  That's how I was brought up.


----------



## KennethKu

Yes. The situation only pertains to the operation side of the school, NOT the Martial Art itself.


----------



## jkn75

Dug through my favorites and found this site, it's one that I had forgotten about but is pretty good: http://hoshinsulonline.tripod.ca/

:asian:


----------



## Pyros

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Can you say more about these arts? *



Here's a good site about Hoi Jeon Moo Sool: http://www.ltky.lut.fi/org/hjms/index.htm


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Pyros _
> *Here's a good site about Hoi Jeon Moo Sool: http://www.ltky.lut.fi/org/hjms/index.htm *



The stick looks like a _jo_ (four foot long stick)--is that so?


----------



## Pyros

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The stick looks like a jo (four foot long stick)--is that so? *



Usually they train with 30 centimeter (a third of a yard for quick estimate to the non-metric ppl) and 120 centimeter sticks. 120 centimeters is apprx. four times the third of a yard. Hehe..


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for the answer!


----------



## shadowdragon

> _Originally posted by Miekka mestari _
> *...well I dont have any experience of those art. At this moment Han Moo Do is practised only in Finland, it's new art and founder lives in Finland.*



founder of HMD in Finland is said to be 7th dan in Taekwondo and Hoi Jeon Moo Seol and 5th dan in Kum Do, but I can't find any reliable information about him, just rumours...


----------



## MartialArtist

There's also taekkyon.  It looks more Chinese in aesthetics and a bit of freestyle wrestling with it, especially the takedowns with the legs and such which also resemble the Chinese wrestling systems.  It has the fancy, beautiful, perfect-technique jumping kicks found in TKD but again, you rarely see them outside demos or sport sparring.


----------



## arnisador

Anyone have any other additions?


----------



## jkn75

> _Originally posted by jkn75 _
> *Dug through my favorites and found this site, it's one that I had forgotten about but is pretty good: http://hoshinsulonline.tripod.ca/
> 
> :asian: *


This link now seems to be broken, which is unfortunate. It had a quite a few links.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton

Dahn Moo Do found at www.dahnmoodo.com


----------



## dohap

dmdfromhamilton said:
			
		

> Dahn Moo Do found at www.dahnmoodo.com



Isn't it offshot of KSW? :ultracool


----------



## dmdfromhamilton

Sort of very similar in philsoshpy and origins but there are some differences in forms and techniques


----------



## Spookey

Dear all,

Han Mu Do is not practices only in Finland and the founder lives in Louisiana, USA. Please refer to Taekwon-Do Times magazine as the founder of Han Mu Do has just been elected to the TKDT Hall of Fame!

For understading purposes, the founder of Choi Kwang Do was a disgruntled member of the original ITF demo team.

Kyuk Too Ki is a form of Korean kickboxing...

TAEKWON!
Spookey


----------



## akfathens

Kyuki-Do is also a Korean martial art, primarily derived from TKD, Judo and Hapkido.  See my posts in the Kyuki-Do thread a few threads down for additional details.


----------



## glad2bhere

I'm not following this. Are you folks listing "styles" or "arts". Reading back over the string it seems like both are being mixed together. Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## akfathens

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> I'm not following this. Are you folks listing "styles" or "arts". Reading back over the string it seems like both are being mixed together. Thoughts?


I've frequently heard the two phrases used interchangeably. How would you define "style" vs. "art"? Is style a subset of art (i.e. differing styles of Tae Kwon Do or Hapkido)?

Best,

Ken


----------



## glad2bhere

Dear Ken: 

The simplest definition I have found is that the "art is what is done and the style is how it is done". I think this is close but not exactly right. What I have found is that the _art is a goal attained by a particular method._ The "style seems to represent _the optimal manner in which a particular person sees attaining skills for expressing that method. _  My guess is that style more often represents a view towards training, towards learning or even teaching. Its a catalogue of how a person prioritizes bits that make up the art in terms of importance. Its not like there is a huge difference between the Hapkido of Ji Han Jae and Myung Kwang Sik, but the manner in which it is organized and presented to each of these two gentlemens' followers indicates to me that we are dealing with two different styles--- Sin Mu and Yon Mu Kwan--- of the same art ---- Hapkido. Does this help? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## MichiganTKD

Hu Ren Qianzai Long said:
			
		

> Check out this list of Korean martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible.
> 
> Hap Ki Do
> Hup Kwon Do
> Hwa Rang Do
> Kuk Sul Do
> Kum Do
> Kuk Sool Won
> Kwon Pup
> Ma Sool
> Moo Do
> Tae Kwon Do
> Tae Kyan
> Tae Soo Do
> Tang Soo Do
> Tukong Moosul
> Yudo
> Han Pul
> Kong Soo Do
> Han Mu Do
> Kung Sul
> Soo Bahk Do
> Hoshinsul
> Haidong Gumdul
> Ship Pal Ki
> Yu Sool
> Moo Duk Kwan
> Kun Gek Do
> Choson Do
> Zen Kwon Do


Half of these I've never even heard of. The others:
Tae Soo Do-No longer exists. Renamed Tae Kwon Do
Kong Soo Do-Korean word for Karate. Became Tae Kwon Do
Ho Shin Sul-Self defense in Tae Kwon Do or Hapkido, not a style.
Yu Sool-No longer exists. Became Hapkido
Moo Duk Kwan-A style of Tae Kwon Do or Tang Soo Do.
Zen Kwon Do-You gotta be kidding.
Ship Pal Gi-No longer exists.
Soo Bahk Do-New name for Tang Soo Do
Most of the others?:idunno:


----------



## J-P

Spookey said:
			
		

> Han Mu Do is not practices only in Finland and the founder lives in Louisiana, USA. Please refer to Taekwon-Do Times magazine as the founder of Han Mu Do has just been elected to the TKDT Hall of Fame!
> 
> Spookey


There´s another Hanmoodo in Finland founded by Master Yoon Soon Hwang and they got nothing to do with Dr. He-Young Kimm´s Han Mu Do, Different art, same name. I think Hanmoodo is chancing name in Finland because Dr. Kimm´s Han Mu Do is already registered in Korea.


----------



## glad2bhere

Actually, Ship Pal Gi is still very well known and practiced in Korea and has an organization with its own website. I have tried several times to contact them but without much luck so far.  They have a few branches in Europe, and are rumored to have a group in North America, but again, no luck so far finding them.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## dohap

yes, Ship Pal Gi exists.


----------



## glad2bhere

Dohap: 

Have you been able to make contact with them? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## dohap

I met one of their Instructors in Italy 8-9 years ago. I don't know how is it in US, probably harder to find.
I'll try to find address.


----------



## Mushinto

Chi do kwan

Sometimes spelled Ji do kwan

ML

(edited for spelling)


----------



## glad2bhere

Are you sure you mean "kwon"  or do you mean "kwan". 

Do you mean "kwan" or do you mean "Kwan"

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Mushinto

Yes, kwan.  Thank you.  I don't know how I did that.

ML


----------



## DuneViking

Greetings,


Wow, lots of stuff there. Nice update MI TKD. 
Records show that Tae Kyon[Taekwondo] was practiced as early as 50 B.C

Although Tae Kyon [Taekwondo] first appeared in the Koguryo kingdom, it is Silla's warrior nobility, the Hwarang, who are credited with the growth and spread of the art throughout the Korean peninsula. It appears that it was at this time that Taek Kyon was first introduced to Silla's warriors class, taught directly, and in secret, to a few Sillan warriors by early masters of the art. 

These warriors trained in Taek Kyon became known as the Hwarang. The Hwarang are credited with establishing a military academy for the young nobility of Silla. From this academy emerged a elite society called Hwarang-do, loosely translated into English as "the way of the flowering manhood". This society adopted Taek Kyon as part of its basic training regimen. The students of Hwarang-do, all members of the nobility, they were trained in several different disciplines, including: History, Confucian philosophy, ethics, Buddhist morality, riding, archery, sword play, military tactics and Taek Kyon. The guiding principles of this educational system, were based on the Codes of Human Conduct, credited to the Buddhist scholar Wonkang. These principles or qualities are loyalty, obedience, trustworthiness, valor in battle and respect for human life. This code of moral conduct has found its way into modern Taekwondo and is reflected into its basic underlying Philosophy. 

The Hwarang traveled throughout the Korean peninsula in order to learn more about the different peoples and cultures that inhabited it. These traveling warriors were responsible for the spread of Taek Kyon throughout Korea during the Silla dynasty which lasted from A.D. 668 to A.D. 935. During this period, Taek Kyon remained primarily a sport and recreational activity designed to improve the physical fitness of its practitioners. Its potential as a self-defense system was not realized until the the Koryo dynasty (935 to 1392) when the focus of the art shifted towards its fighting aspect. During this time Taek Kyon became known as _*Subak*_ and it changed from being merely a fitness system to a potentially lethal fighting art. 

The popularization of the Subak during this era [the Yi dynasty-1397 to 1907]was responsible for its rapid adaptation and survival. Unfortunately, during the second part of the Yi dynasty, the art began to lose its popularity due to changes in the political views on the military and its activities. Because of this shift Subak was preserved only by a few families throughout Korea, which handed down the art from generation to generation. It follows that, during this period, Subak was kept alive by the commoners, rather than by the nobility. 

In 1909 Korea was invaded by Japan and remained under its occupation for the next 36 years. Japanese authorities _completely banned_ the practice of _any native Korean martial arts_. However, this only increased the interest of the population on these arts, and lead to the resurgence of Subak. The underground nature of martial arts in Korea changed drastically in 1943, when their prohibition was lifted and various fighting disciplines were introduced to the country. 

After Korea was finally liberated in 1945 the first Kwan dedicated to teaching a native Korean martial art opened in Yong Chun, Seoul. This dojang was named the Chung Do Kwan. The same year the Moo Duk Kwan and the Yun Moo Kwan made their appearance in Seoul. The following year the Chang Moo Kwan and the Chi Do Kwan opened their doors to students. Seven other schools opened between 1953 and the early 1960's. Although all these schools claimed to teach the traditional Korean martial arts, each one emphasized a different aspect of Taek Kyon/Subak and, as a result, various names emerged: Soo Bahk Do, Kwon Bop, Kong Soo Do, Tae Soo Do and Dang Soo Do, besides those that claimed to teach the traditional Taek Kyon. 

Differences between the many Kwans prevented the formation of a regulating body for 10 more years. However, the instruction of these fighting methods found a strong acceptance by the military. In 1952 then President Syngman Rhee watched a half-hour demonstration by Korean martial arts masters. Rhee was impressed to such point that he ordered training in the martial arts to be adopted as part of the regular military training. 
On April 11, 1955 a meeting was convened to unify the various Kwans under a common name. At first, the name of Tae Soo Do was accepted by most Kwan masters. However two years later (1957) the name was changed to the now familiar Taekwondo. This name was chosen for two primary reasons, the first being that it accurately describes the nature of the art (both hand and foot techniques). Secondly, it closely resembles the art's early name, Taek Kyon. On September 14, 1964, the Korean Taekwondo Association was created. During the 1960s thousands of Taekwondo demonstrators performed around the world before fascinated government officials, many of whom proceeded to invite Korean instructors to teach their art in their own countries. By the 1970s Taekwondo had a well established world-wide reputation. 

From what I have seen in the previous posts, it looks like Tae Kwon Do has people splitting it up again, and I again have to commend MITKD for clarifying the loose ends that he did. As far as I know, the basic Korean Martial art is Tae Kwon Do, the modern derivation of Subak derived from Tae Kyon of the Hwarang Do, which basicaly was introduced by travellers from China, India , Japan and other locales back in antiquity (2000BC and earlier) and formalized into Tae Kyon. I _think_ many of the other names for arts listed may be types of Korean martial arts directly or indirectly linked to tae kwon do-subak-tae kyon, depending on what the constitutional definition of seperating an art is. That they have evolved by the practioners emphasising different aspects may make then appear, and perhaps now indeed, _be_ different.


----------



## glad2bhere

Dear TRS: 

Your information is flawed. You need to go back to the drawingboard with a clean piece of paper and actually study the history of the country. I think you will find that what you have done is simply re-present the same old oral traditions promoted by the Korean governement after WW II.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## DuneViking

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> Dear TRS:
> 
> Your information is flawed. You need to go back to the drawingboard with a clean piece of paper and actually study the history of the country. I think you will find that what you have done is simply re-present the same old oral traditions promoted by the Korean governement after WW II. FWIW.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Bruce


Thanks! Its mostly from an article I found online consistant with others on the subject, and I am well aware of the Koreans wish to make TDK have historical significance into antiquity. There are some interesting facts to note, such as the stone figures of martial artists depicted on their ancient temples indicating there were practioners in their history, but practically speaking, TKD dates only from post WWII. :asian:


----------



## Orlando Sul Sa

Sul Sa Do

see www.sulsado.it for further reference.
Orlando Shinobi is a old nick name real Name Orlando Vetrano.


----------



## painstain

grand master man hee han's world youn wha ryu tae kwon do.


----------



## trueaspirer

Nice list! I had no idea so many different styles existed.


----------



## bobster_ice

Hu Ren Qianzai Long said:
			
		

> Check out this list of Korean martial art styles! If you Have any Ideas, requests,or additions, Just Post them on this thread and I'll put them in as soon as possible.
> 
> Hap Ki Do
> Hup Kwon Do
> Hwa Rang Do
> Kuk Sul Do
> Kum Do
> Kuk Sool Won
> Kwon Pup
> Ma Sool
> Moo Do
> Tae Kwon Do
> Tae Kyan
> Tae Soo Do
> Tang Soo Do
> Tukong Moosul
> Yudo
> Han Pul
> Kong Soo Do
> Han Mu Do
> Kung Sul
> Soo Bahk Do
> Hoshinsul
> Haidong Gumdul
> Ship Pal Ki
> Yu Sool
> Moo Duk Kwan
> Kun Gek Do
> Choson Do
> Zen Kwon Do


 
Sweet, I never knew that Korea had so many martial arts.


----------



## Paul B

How about Ssirium?


----------



## Ange

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Soo Bahk Do-New name for Tang Soo Do
> Most of the others?:idunno:


 
Sorry had to jump in here, Soo Bahk Do http://www.soobahkdo.com/  & http://www.soobahkdo.com.au/  has not been re-named Tang Soo Do, they are definately different organisations though connected through the World Moo Duk Kwan   http://www.worldmoodukkwan.com/ 
Hope this helps
Angela


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim

I don't think I've seen these on the list, and since I have experience in them, I guess I'll add them to the list:

Do Hap Sool 

Sun Mu Do (aka: Sun Mu Won)

Farang Mu Sul


----------



## wowzer77

KennethKu said:
			
		

> I came across some bad news about Choi Kwan Do.
> 
> http://ksdi.net/about.html
> 
> 
> 
> "...Choi Kwang Do has a policy that no one fails the colored and black belt tests. With declining memberships after 95% of their original instructors have left, they have added more belts between white to black belts, 18 belts in fact which means more test fees. Furthermore, they have added more tests with fees in-between black belts, go figure! At CKD testings, Choi preaches about martial arts tenets, Courtesy, Integrity, Perseverance, Self Control and Indomitable and yet does not adhere to them!..."



A lot of this is very true. I achieved black belt in Choi Kwang Do...after about 3000 dollars.  The belts are white, yellow, gold, orange, green, blue, purple, red, brown, then black..but there is a senior belt for every color, so after having a yellow belt you still have to test to get a yellow-senior belt, which has a black stripe.  The techniques work rather well for the most part, and there are some great defense drills and patterns..but 100 dollars a month and all the extra fees combined with the fact that a lot of times it seems like your in an aerobic class kind of makes it not worth it.  I guess it depends on the school/instructor you're studying under.  I remember the demonstration team was interesting and there were some very talented people participating, but there were 10 year olds with black belts running around everywhere.


----------



## Parks_Martial_Arts

I don't know if this one is covered since this is a long thread. I practice Kyuki-do, a style thes teaches Tae Kwon Do, Hapkido, Judo and weapons (bo staff, sword and tonfa) founded in 1979 by Grand Master Ok Yung Kim. I practice under Gran Master Suk Byung Park here in Billings, Montana.


----------



## Terryowl

Hi there nice to be here. I'm new to this board. I am basically "retired" from competition level. But am not retired from teaching, or instructing or attending class. I am of the Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do/Tae Kwon Do system.

The *Moo Sool Do* system was founded by Grand Master Sun Hwan Chung. Grand Master Chung has combined elements from three styles of Korean Martial Arts, Tae Kwon Do, Tang Soo Do, and Hap Ki Do to create the over all style of Moo Sool Do. 

I am a good friend and former student with Grand Master Chung, Sun Hwan 9th Dan.

His own system is called *Moo Sool Do*

http://www.chungsunhwan.com/

My fellow class mates web site

http://my.net-link.net/~swillo/home.html

Another Senior class mate of mine 

Master Pontillo's web site:

http://www.sidekicksma.com/home/

I currently reside in Shijiazhuang, China, I teach english for my living at a university here. And I am fortunate enough to find a school that has a TKD club here. I can enjoy furthering my training with Chinese TKD students. I can teach them techniques that was taught to me by Grand Master Chung and the school system I attended. I am a bit off because I severely broke my ankle in 2004 from a fall down a mountain here. But that is OK.


----------



## exile

Terryowl said:


> Hi there nice to be here. I'm new to this board. I am basically "retired" from competition level. But am not retired from teaching, or instructing or attending class. I am of the Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do/Tae Kwon Do system.




Hi Terryowl---welcome to MT!


----------



## Terryowl

Thanks Excile, I am enjoying this board very much.


----------



## TraditionalTKD

bobster_ice said:


> Sweet, I never knew that Korea had so many martial arts.


 
It doesn't. Most (about 95%) were created outside Korea from pre-existing styles. Their legitimacy? Depends on who you talk to I suppose. Many of the others are just rehashed older arts with some tweaking to avoid being labeled an outright copy.


----------



## exile

TraditionalTKD said:


> It doesn't. Most (about 95%) were created outside Korea from pre-existing styles. Their legitimacy? Depends on who you talk to I suppose. Many of the others are just rehashed older arts with some tweaking to avoid being labeled an outright copy.



Yeah, this whole question of styles vs. distinct MAs is one of those Pandora's boxes that always seems to generate a lot of irritation but not much insight.  It's pretty clear that e.g. Tang Soo Do and TKD just barely different styles, let alone different MAs---I've watch TSD classes and any difference in what they were doing, and how, compared to what's done in my dojang was no greater than what two different TKD instructors do in their respective classes. Let's face it, if TSD and TKD split a single Kwan between them, as they have, they can't exactly be different arts, eh? Same with Kong Soo Do---just another name for the pre-1950s generic form of Karate imported into Korea by the original Kwan founders.  Hapkido, as I understand, has a parallel relation to Aikido (or Aikijutsu, more accurately); it and related arts in Korea differ in their strategic program for combat from TSD/TKD/etc., which gives some support to the idea that HK should be regarded as a separate art. And you have synthetic forms intermediate between the two, like Hwarang Do, which despite its name, is a product of the 1960s and 70s, created---probably `synthesized' is more accurate---by a single individual. 

There is a _GREAT_ website that talks about the range of Korean styles in some detail---check out

http://www.martialartsresource.com/...nma.htm#11.0 Different Korean arts and styles

Overall, I think TraditionalTDK's point is right on target. The Korean MA scene in the mid-20th century seemed to be a boiling cauldron of factionalization, jealousy and ambition among the various masters, and the fragmented map of MA in Korea dating from that time seems much more a reflection of competing political, economic and personal agenda than of genuine strategic and technical differences...


----------



## TraditionalTKD

Tae Kwon Do as a style is rightfully its own Art, though you will undoubtably see some organizations that practice it almost more like karate. It depends on who their Instructor and original kwan was. Nonetheless, it was founded in Korea and based on traditional Korean/Chinese cultural philosophy.
Tang Soo Do is essentially a synthesis of Japanese Karate and Chinese styles, as this is what Hwang Kee studied. Its relationship to actual historical Soo Bak Do is debatable at best, because there is no real proof Hwang ever studied Tae Kyun despite his claims.
Hapkido, Hwa Rang Do, and Kuk Sool Won, to me, are almost carbon copies of each other-Japanese aikijitsu with Korean style kicking.
Pretty much everything else on the list was founded outside Korea as an offshoot, with minor tweaking, of the 3-4 major Korean styles.


----------



## Vastarakanuten

Woo! Kuk Sool! Woo!


----------



## Ninjamom

*Other (More Obscure) Korean Martial Arts: *

Gicheon - an older, native Korean internal art, emphasizing prolonged stance-work, more closely related to Chinese mantis or hawk forms than traditional Japanese arts.  It includes empty-handed and sword forms, and is taught in an almost cult-like fashion in a remote mountain retreat.

Shim Gum Do - a sword art developed by a Buddhist monk in Korea in the late 1950's - early 1960's, now practiced mainly out of a Buddhist monastery near Boston, MA, USA (I kid you not).

Daehan Kumdo, Hankuk Kumdo - two different federations practicing the same general martial art, which is a Korean derivation of Japanese kendo.

Haedong Kumdo, Haidong Gumdo - two different federations practicing the same general martial art, which is a modern Korean sword art incorporating components of Gicheon and some Shim Gumdo, and made popular by a Korean TV actor who practiced it in the 1970's.

Hankumdo - a modern Korean sword art built around the letters of the Korean alphabet.  Sword strokes and combinations are patterned after and named for the patterns formed in making the letters in Hangeul, the Korean alphabet.  Founded and practiced by the Hapkido folks. 

Muye EE Ship Sa Ban - (Also called 'Muye 24') - a combination that seeks to revive the 24 native Korean martial arts documented in the Muye Dobo Tongji

Kuk Kung - Traditional Korean Archery (this is probably the oldest continuously practiced, documented, native Korean martial art).  Documented as early as the first century BC, with significant influence on the introduction and development of archery in Japan.


----------



## tai scorpio

hi,everyone,  i,m looking for my former sang-moo-kwans master?  his name is (paul g. levette jr.) out of cleveland,0hio. i use to live in cleveland back in the early seventhy and eigthy and we use to have a class at the glenville y.m.c.a. on east 113 st. and st.clair ave.     if anybody have any info. about master levette jr. or anything about where i can find him.    please call or e-mail me at 1-205-785-9401/ 205-586-3467 or scorpio0620@bellsouth.net.       thank  you          scorpio


----------



## exile

tai scorpio said:


> hi,everyone,  i,m looking for my former sang-moo-kwans master?  his name is (paul g. levette jr.) out of cleveland,0hio. i use to live in cleveland back in the early seventhy and eigthy and we use to have a class at the glenville y.m.c.a. on east 113 st. and st.clair ave.     if anybody have any info. about master levette jr. or anything about where i can find him.    please call or e-mail me at 1-205-785-9401/ 205-586-3467 or scorpio0620@bellsouth.net.       thank  you          scorpio



TaiSyou used to study SMK TKD? My lineage is SMK also, and I'm very curious as to the kind of training you did with Master Levette (whose current whereabouts, unfortunately, I can't help you with). Anything you could recall about the kind of sparring/self-defense training you did would be of great interest to me. Thanks much...


----------

